# motor paso a paso unipolar



## maury (Mar 5, 2007)

hola queria saber como averiguo la tension aplicable a un motor paso a paso de 50 ohms. por favor si alguien sabe se lo voy a agradecer


----------



## Aristides (Mar 9, 2007)

Con ese dato es muy difícil precisarlo, pero me arriesgaría a decir que es de 12 Volito, ayudaría saber de que artefacto fue sacado.


----------



## maury (Mar 9, 2007)

con 12 volt calento mucho, pero lo estoy haciendo andar con 7 volt y anda de primera. de todos modos muchas gracias por molestarte.


----------

